# how long can MAC MSF's last?



## missmaymay (Aug 7, 2008)

does anyone know?


----------



## Care (Aug 7, 2008)

they're powder products so probably years and then some


----------



## depecher (Aug 7, 2008)

My Petticoat lasted until June of this year. I used it pretty much on a daily basis for most of the time. I bought it in when it launched in 2005. I have another backup and plan on buying at least 2 more when it comes out. I LOVE that color.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I only use my MSFs maybe 3-4 times a week (that's how often I do my full face of makeup), so I imagine mine will last for years


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

2-3 yrs for me


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 18, 2008)

Depends what you mean by "last"...

If you mean not going bad, it can last many, many years if you store it properly...  If you mean how long it will take you to use the product, it entirely depends on how often and how you use it...

Sorry, I don't know if that was very helpful or not, but it's all relative.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sure it would last for at least 2 years, the MSF's are so large! Even if you used them on a daily basis.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 18, 2008)

^ Yes, they are huge. Compared to other similar products on the market, these are pretty big. MAC could have easily originally made them in .25 oz size and i'm sure they'd still be very popular. But let's not give them any ideas


----------



## amber_j (Dec 18, 2008)

I noticed last night that the MSFs have a little "24M" icon on the stickers (the little picture that looks like an open pot of face cream). So I guess they 'officially' are good for 2 years once you've opened and started using them. But as others have said, with proper care they should last longer. I tend to ignore those icons anyway!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! I bet mine would last about 2 years or more. I use So Ceylon alot so I should get me a backup of So Ceylon in case.


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

i didnt know that they are so longlasting. nice, now i will buy pettitcoat


----------



## teebabii07 (Dec 19, 2008)

i RECENTLY BOUGHT A NEW MSF LiKE A MONTH AGO BUT i OLD 0NE LASTED F0R ABOUT YEAR AND HALF...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 20, 2008)

*FOREVER!!!!*


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 1, 2009)

I've noticed, depending on the brush you use, they can last a lot longer with the same payoff.

I see a lot of girls using their powder and blush brushes (116, 129, 134, 150) and buffer brushes (181, 182, kabuki) and they're completely WASTING their MSFs!!!

In general, after my powder, I'll use either my Duo-fibre brush (187) or my Contour brush (168) and get the same amount of shine and payoff, but all of my MSFs still have nearly full-height on their domes, despite using them EVERY SINGLE DAY for a full year (some more).

The few that I have in my kit get used almost daily as well, and despite sanitizing daily, they have just a smidge less on their domes as well.  I attribute this to the type of brush because of the amount it picks up - there's no mess, either... the brushes are so soft and staticy that the powder isn't brushed off or flies all over the place, it stays in the bristles until it's brushed over the skin.

It made a HUGE difference in my usage when I switched over, with NO difference in payoff.  At this rate, my MSFs will last FOREVER.  I've even started selling off some of my backups because I KNOW I'll never hit pan on them.


----------



## amy84023 (Jan 3, 2009)

The only MSF that I have used on a "regular" basis is shimpagne, and that would be about 1-2x per week.  I've had it for almost 2 years and looks to have 1/2 of the total product left in the pan.


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 3, 2009)

woah!  they do last forever!


----------



## JStarJStar (May 31, 2009)

I know that you may not get this, but in case you read it or someone else knows the answer, how *do* you sanitize msfs?  
Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_I've noticed, depending on the brush you use, they can last a lot longer with the same payoff.

I see a lot of girls using their powder and blush brushes (116, 129, 134, 150) and buffer brushes (181, 182, kabuki) and they're completely WASTING their MSFs!!!

In general, after my powder, I'll use either my Duo-fibre brush (187) or my Contour brush (168) and get the same amount of shine and payoff, but all of my MSFs still have nearly full-height on their domes, despite using them EVERY SINGLE DAY for a full year (some more).

*The few that I have in my kit get used almost daily as well, and despite sanitizing daily, they have just a smidge less on their domes as well.*  I attribute this to the type of brush because of the amount it picks up - there's no mess, either... the brushes are so soft and staticy that the powder isn't brushed off or flies all over the place, it stays in the bristles until it's brushed over the skin.

It made a HUGE difference in my usage when I switched over, with NO difference in payoff.  At this rate, my MSFs will last FOREVER.  I've even started selling off some of my backups because I KNOW I'll never hit pan on them._


----------



## gildedangel (May 31, 2009)

You sanitize an MSF by wiping off the top layer with a tissue!


----------



## swaly (May 31, 2009)

Well, they are huge, diameter-wise, and generously rounded. The consistency is softish and crumbly, and personally for some MSFs, I can't use a soft duo-fiber brush. I used Stereo Rose with a kabuki (much denser, firmer; picks up a LOT more product) and it is nearly gone, but it did last over a year. My Porcelain Pink, Naked You, Shooting Star I use my skunk with, and you can hardly tell it's been used.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_I know that you may not get this, but in case you read it or someone else knows the answer, how *do* you sanitize msfs?  
Thanks!!_

 
Spritz with alcohol and wipe the top layer off with a tissue.


----------



## chiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I still have my first msf, Glissade from the Danse collection and I still can't see the pan. I don't use it everyday though. As they are powder they won't go bad quickly.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

I used my Porcelain Pink almost everyday for a good 2.5 to 3 yrs
They last AGES, but I still have back-ups of my favourite ones


----------

